# River Thames - RNLI



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Read an interesting article in a London paper the other night about the RNLI on the River Thames. there are some fascinating facts that I thought you may be interested in.

The station based by Tower bridge was introduced in 2002. Since then they have been involved in 1781 resues, saving 124 lives.

Most of the people they deal with are suicide cases, and half the people who enter the Thames do not come out alive.

The station is manned by 132 crew, 40 of which is full time.

It takes £300000 per day to run the RNLI.

So far they have been called out 13 times in 2007 alone.

Here's to them...excellent people.

Rushie.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

There's quite a bit more on the RNLI website. The lifeboat station actually moved to a new, purpose-built pier at Waterloo in 2006 and is one of - if not the - busiest lifeboat stations in the country.

Phil


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Rushie

Very interested to read your thread. We over here on the Severn, up from the bridges, do not have the benefit of the RNLI and have our own charitable rescue service which is call SARA (Severn Area Rescue Association) which is the second largest in the country. 

If anybody is interested in looking at their web site it is as follows

www.sara-rescue.org.uk

Regards

NigelC


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Phil and Nigel.

Yes Phil it is the busiest station in the UK.

Nigel - thanks for the site link, it's very interesting. 

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

I did not realize that there was any other rescue service other than the RNLI, and I feel sure that the membership would be really interested to find out if there are any others around these islands of ours. The skill and bravery of the people who man these boats is never in question and I`m sure that "pleasure sailors" and "old salts" alike have nothing but admiration for the work that they do(Applause) (Applause)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Regarding other marine rescue services there are three down here in South West Scotland namely:
Nith Rescue based at Glencaple near Dumfries who operate a privately run RIB to good effect in the upper reaches of the Solway Firth.
Further to the West near Gatehouse-of-Fleet there is another RIB based at Mossyard. Mossyard Rescue Inshore boat is also privately funded and is operational from March thru Sept during the holiday season.
Even further round the coast near to Portpatrick is the Port William Inshore Lifeboat once again privately funded.
None of these 3 craft are RNLI boats but they are available to the Coastguard and take part in the SAR scenario in the Solway. They exercise frequently with HMCG/RNLI/SAR Helos/Fire Service/Police and are invaluable assets in this area. They are manned by volunteers.


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

The Royal Humane Society rescue on the Clyde, where a family called Parsonage have been involved since 1930,s.
George Parsonage lives beside the water and still rescues in conjunction with Strathclyde police to this day.
I do not know how many rescues have been carried out but certainly a large amount.

best regards
jimmys

ps A smarty aleck in my household tells me the Glasgow Humane Society were rescuing on the Clyde a full 35 years prior to the advent of the RNLI.


----------



## chrisrice (Nov 5, 2006)

I used to work for conservancy and pilotage department at avonmouth and knew of sara and the good work they did chrisrice


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

King Ratt said:


> Regarding other marine rescue services there are three down here in South West Scotland namely:
> Nith Rescue based at Glencaple near Dumfries who operate a privately run RIB to good effect in the upper reaches of the Solway Firth.
> Further to the West near Gatehouse-of-Fleet there is another RIB based at Mossyard. Mossyard Rescue Inshore boat is also privately funded and is operational from March thru Sept during the holiday season.
> Even further round the coast near to Portpatrick is the Port William Inshore Lifeboat once again privately funded.
> None of these 3 craft are RNLI boats but they are available to the Coastguard and take part in the SAR scenario in the Solway. They exercise frequently with HMCG/RNLI/SAR Helos/Fire Service/Police and are invaluable assets in this area. They are manned by volunteers.


Thanks for that info., King Ratt, that part of the coast is very dear to me as I have relatives in the Isle of Whithorn, but never realised these good people existed. ( apart from RNLI )(Thumb)


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Jimmys
When I worked at the GCNS I got to know George Parsonage very well. A very capable boatman, and exceptional person. I had heard however, that under H&S regulations the Glasgow Police are not allowed to utilise his skills any more.


----------

